# 1940-50s Bianchi  Misquito



## jackomeano (May 1, 2012)

Hello Everyone ,
 Just wante to show off this Bicycle I can across yesterday on my ride around town.
It has been repainted and it was a ok one at that. But its a cool ride. And the motor sounds awesome.
What do you think?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 1, 2012)

Those Mosquito motors are very cool!  And I like the springer fork and the toolbox.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (May 2, 2012)

*delivered to your doorstep?*

This one available for sale.

1955 Mosquito-Centrimatic 49cc Cycle-Attachment

In running order (see video below)

$950 with bike

$850 engine kit (ie petrol tank, cables, levers) without the bike

including fedex to your doorstep


































TO SEE SHORT VIDEO OF MOSQUITO RUNNING

http://youtu.be/WkWSqqUsst4



















http://www.oldbike.eu/wordpress/?page_id=2884


----------



## Wing Your Heel (May 2, 2012)




----------



## bike (Jul 5, 2012)

*mosq*

Did you sell it?
xhtc@yahoo.com


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah, is this still for sale?


----------

